# Help identify old Doxa timepiece



## Andrei Pop (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello.

I need your help to identify an old Doxa wrist watch. I have little knowledge concerning watches, especially Swiss made, old ones. 

From what I read, Doxa makes more diving watches and I don't know if this watch was part of the Doxa series in '60s or '70s. Its frame is made of yellow gold. 
Also, asuming the watch is original and in working condition, what would be a fair price for it? I want to make it a present for my father.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Andrei and welcome! Unfortunately not a whole lot is known about many of the old dress watches Doxa produced in the mid-20th century. They made a LOT of them, with different cases, dials and movements. You may want to do a Doxa search on Ebay, to get some idea of the current auction value for something similar to this one. Strictly a guess on my part, but I believe this one was made in the 40's or 50's. Good luck, and what a wonderful present for your Dad! |> 

Paul


----------



## Andrei Pop (Jan 8, 2007)

Searambler said:


> Hi Andrei and welcome! Unfortunately not a whole lot is known about many of the old dress watches Doxa produced in the mid-20th century. They made a LOT of them, with different cases, dials and movements. You may want to do a Doxa search on Ebay, to get some idea of the current auction value for something similar to this one. Strictly a guess on my part, but I believe this one was made in the 40's or 50's. Good luck, and what a wonderful present for your Dad! |>
> 
> Paul


Hello Searambler. Thank you for the answer. I searched on ebay as you suggested. I intend to buy the watch after checking the movement by a specialist. Also I intend to change the bracelet with a new one and if possible to have a polish to remove the scratches form the case.

Thank you.


----------



## amf (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Andrei,

I think that I have the same watch as you.

It used to belong to my grandfather, and was stored after my grandfather died in 1995.
Only recently I rediscovered it while moving, it was in pretty bad shape, so I had it serviced and cleaned, straps were changed too.
On the back side, above serial numbers, is engraved "Moslavka 1961 - 1971".
I was told that the watch was a 10 year employment anniversary gift from the company (Moslavka) my grandfather worked for at that time.
So, as he got it in '71, it is safe to assume that the watch is from that time period ('60 - '70).

Hope this helps.


Regards,

A. M. Filipovic


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I got the same watch. It was my father's for many years and he gave it to me when I finished the University of Iasi and became an engineer. That was back thirty some years ago. Five years ago I had it refinished and looks spiffy with an evening jacket. The value for me is mostly sentimental. For sure makes a nice gift.:-!
Michael


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

amf said:


> Hi Andrei,
> 
> I think that I have the same watch as you.
> 
> ...












Hi amf, and Welcome to the Doxa Forum!

I doubt Andrei will see your post, as his last was over a year and a half ago, but who knows? Either way, thanks for sharing your vintage Doxa and knowledge on it with us.


----------



## amf (Sep 1, 2008)

T Bone said:


> Hi amf, and Welcome to the Doxa Forum!


Thank you for warm welcome.



T Bone said:


> I doubt Andrei will see your post, as his last was over a year and a half ago, but who knows? Either way, thanks for sharing your vintage Doxa and knowledge on it with us.


I thought that too, but knowledge is to be shared, and who knows - maybe he subscribed to e-mail topic alert and gets back to active forum life.


----------



## Pancolart (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi!
I have this antique DOXA Automatic watch.









Could you please forward me to the forum section where i should ask for identification?

Thank you in advance,
Jure


----------



## foxint (Dec 26, 2008)

Sir,

Doxa identification is difficult, basically fro 2 reasons:

1. Most people are only interested in the Doxa Subs
2. Current Doxa compnay donot have any of the old records and do not support the older dress Doxa.

It is a commercial decision. the Dress Doxa are not money spinners.

Back to yoru watch. I am 95% sure it will have a ETA movement, so parts should not be too much of a problem. Doxa generally did have their name on the movements , as was the practice of the time, even if they did not make the movements.

The Dress Doxa will never be as good as it deserves, while the company focuses on the sports watches to the demise of the dress. Even the re-issued Doxa Grafic/Deco should have made a bigger impact, but it did not - just my opinion. Yes I have some real Grafic in the collection.

Price wise they are all over the place, USD30-130, except the Grafic.
regards
Dan


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

First, Pancolart and Foxint, I'd like to Welcome you both to the Doxa Forum!

Now onto the situation with non SUB Doxa's, it is not so much that we have no interest in them, but in fact that there is very little accumulated information anywhere about them. While it is true we do focus on the SUB and all it's modern and vintage model variations, even these have had precious little knowledge available. It is only through the dedication and perseverance of a small handful of enthusiasts (such as Author of THE reference book on the SUB, Dr. Peter Millar) that we have a decent compilation of information on these. Even so, there are unanswered questions and curiosities that pop up every now and then.

We'd all certainly welcome a treasure trove of info on the myriad of Doxa watches from history that are NOT SUB's, but it just doesn't exist. The best we can hope is for those with some knowledge of them will share what they can (as you've just done Foxint).


----------



## BERNIE (Feb 12, 2006)

Pancolart said:


> Hi!
> I have this antique DOXA Automatic watch.
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Jure,

your have to correct myself after browsing thru some of my safed pics of the Doxa Grafic Model.
The case is a bit different but I still believe that the movement is the same as the one used in the DOXA GRAFIC Date.

The Doxa grafic date watch with the solid raised indices, has the typical Doxa Grafic case and the stripes on the dial.
I also have somewhere safed a pic with an Grafic with your case but with your watch pic now at hand this grafic maybe was a marriage.

The grafic cases are all more round and has the integrated lug feature and not the extra applied lugs like yours.

The Doxa Grafic Date has the typical Doxa Grafic stripe Design Dial and a round date window in the upper left corner between 10 and 11.

I still believe your Dial Design is an modernized Version of the Grafic and possibly the watch was produced parallel to the DOXA GRAFIC Design for a different market due to preference of the customers there.

All in all a interesting watch only have seen one other with this dial Layout so far.

Yours looks like it has a gold plated case or is it solid gold ?

If it is solid gold it´s very rare as most Doxas where just plated.

Hope those infos help a bit.

Regards Bernie


----------



## andycol (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi,

I'm also trying to identify an old gold Doxa, also a bit of info on its market value would me much appreciated. From what I know the original front display was stolen when the watch took maintenance (some 15 or 20 years ago) and the copy that was placed instead makes me think it is a Grafic model. The watch case is solid gold (18K). The bracelet is also solid gold (14K) but I have no idea if it is original or just replaced the original one. I tried to take pics as good as I could but it seems I still need to work on my photographer skills...


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, I don't know anything about your watch (hopefully others here will). But I'd still like to Welcome you to the Doxa Forum! Stick around a bit, maybe you'll decide you need a modern cousin for that vintage piece ;-)


----------



## nexus1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I need your help to identify an old Doxa watch


----------



## Phavas (Oct 27, 2011)

I have an 18 carat gold case Doxa dress watch my father bought from a displaced person in 1945 for $20.
I would like to find out who bought the watch originally and return it to it's owners family if possible. It is probably worth a couple of grand at this time. Jean Jeanaret of Rolex told my father it was made around 1938.
Any idea how to access factory files? Serial numbers perhaps?
Cheers,
Phavas.


----------

